# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Αποθήκευση δεδομένων σε κάρτα SD, arduino

## Dimitris_x1

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Έχω μια απορία ως προς την συνεχή αποθήκευση δεδομένων σε κάρτα SD σε μια διάταξη arduino.
Αν συνδεθούν πολλοί αισθητήρες στο arduino (ας πούμε 10 διαφορετικοί: πίεση, θερμοκρασία, επιτάχυνση κλπ) και τα δεδομένα θέλουμε να αποθηκεύονται πχ ανά 5 δευτερόλεπτα στην κάρτα SD. Είναι καλύτερα να αποθηκεύονται ένα-ένα ή να δημιουργηθεί μια string που να τα μαζεύει όλα σε έναν κύκλο δεδομένων και να τα αποθηκεύει μια και έξω. Στη συνέχεια να επαναλαμβάνεται η διαδικασία.
Ο προβληματισμός μου είναι το αν η επιλογή της συνεχούς εγγραφής δημιουργήσει μπλοκάρισμα στην κάρτα σε πιθανή διακοπή τροφοδοσίας (μου έχει συμβεί σε δοκιμές). Έχει κάποιος υπόψη του κάτι σχετικό; Ή μια ιδέα ενός ασφαλούς κώδικα; 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## glf

Με τέτοιο ρυθμό εγγραφής θα φθαρεί αρκετά γρήγορα μια κάρτα SD.
Ψάξε πόσα writes/ημέρα είναι σωστό να έχει.
Καλύτερα να τα μαζεύεις και να τα γράφεις πχ ανά ώρα

----------

